
10 JavaScript Libraries for Front End - kingofpirate
https://spacesword.in/2018/02/02/10-javascripts-library-for-frontend/
======
dragonshed
I rely on a newsletter, JavaScript Weekly, to learn about new and cool
libraries but these sorts of roundup announcements can highlight established
libraries that I'd forgotten about.

Some of these like Slick and Hammer.js have been around for quite a while, but
it's nice to know it's still going strong.

------
kevincennis
Is this like a voting ring situation?

Are people otherwise having trouble finding links to front-end JavaScript
libraries?

~~~
pagnol
I don't write a lot of js these days and don't keep up with what's going on in
the ecosystem, so overviews such as this one are actually quite interesting at
times.

------
c8d3f7b49897918
Alright, if we're gonna do javascript listicles today, indulge me in a bit of
shilling:

11) [http://intercoolerjs.org](http://intercoolerjs.org) lets you add an AJAX
front end to your app with simple HTML attributes

~~~
colordrops
why is this library always shilled in every JS thread?

~~~
c8d3f7b49897918
I've been pretty disciplined about not shilling it too frequently. You can
check my comment history.

I don't enjoy it, but a well timed shill is what got it to the front of hacker
news one day, and got it a ton of exposure. When you are a solo dev without
the reach of facebook, google or 37signals, you do what you have to do to get
the word out.

Especially since you are all doing web programming wrong. ;)

~~~
smt88
Shilling is fine, but if it's your own work, it's very tacky (and worthy of
downvotes) if you fail to disclose your involvement

------
kartikverma
Great set of libraries for front end developers

